# en petit homme blasé



## quethibum

Hola a todos:

Otra pregunta más de mis Golondrinas (aquí estamos a comienzos del s. XX, en Argelia, pero la familia es española).
Estamos hablando de un niño de unos 8 años, Pedrito. El y su hermana pequeña escuchan las historias que cuenta su padre, que fue militar en su juventud y estuvo en la guerra en Cuba. Por lo visto el niño se conoce estas historias de memoria y no cree una sola palabra de lo que cuenta su padre:
"Pedro, *en petit homme blasé*, faisait la moue, doutant de la véracité de ces histoires. Sa sœur Denise les buvait littéralement."

Estoy por el momento con "hombrecito cansado/aburrido (de estas historias)", pero el "en" me descuadra un poco todo... "haciéndose", "mostrándose" no me llegan a gustar tampoco. Yo por mí quitaría lo de "en petit homme" y me quedaría solo con "blasé", ¡pero así sería demasiado fácil la cosa!

Gracias de antemano por cualquier idea que puedan tener.


----------



## jprr

Pedro, como / tal [un] hombrecito hastiado ....


----------



## Winette

En España   pueden decir también  *" aburrido "   o   * *" que  ya ha vuelto  de todo "  *

o* "  que pasa de todo "   *aunque esta expresión  es bastante   moderna    (  en relación   con _ los Pasotas _ - actitud que caracterizaba a los jóvenes en los años 80 ) y no encaja con un texto del principio del s. XX


----------



## Athos de Tracia

En la misma línea que Jprr:

Cual hombrecito hastiado / desganado.


----------



## quethibum

Winette said:


> o* " que pasa de todo " *aunque esta expresión es bastante moderna ( en relación con _ los Pasotas _ - actitud que caracterizaba a los jóvenes en los años 80 ) y no encaja con un texto del principio del s. XX


Pues sí, me temo que muy moderno para la época, y para el estilo del libro, que usa un lenguaje más pulido y menos coloquial.



Athos de Tracia said:


> En la misma línea que Jprr:
> Cual hombrecito hastiado / desganado.


¡Me quedo con eso, gracias a todos!


----------



## GURB

Blasé=  ] Qui est dégoûté, revenu de tout (CNRTL)
Ainsi la forme qui me semble le mieux correspondre à cette nuance de l'adjectif blasé (_lassé de tout...même de l'espérance)  _est celle proposée par Winette mais en la réduisant à *de vuelta de todo.*


----------



## quethibum

GURB said:


> *de vuelta de todo.*



Gracias Gurb, pero no veo cómo quedaría la oración "_Pedro, en petit homme blasé, faisait la moue_" usando esta expresión (que dicho sea de paso, por mi tierra no entenderíamos).


----------



## GURB

_*Pedro, cual hombrecito de vuelta de todo...*_


----------



## quethibum

Gracias por la precisión GURB, me suena rarísimo pero por lo visto en España se usa, ¡así que me sirve!
Pongo este enlace por si acaso le sirva a alguien más (allí explican expresiones con *estar *como 'estar de vuelta de todo'):
Español Podcast / Spanishpodcast |
Estar de vuelta de todo es una frase hecha para decir que alguien ha visto mucho mundo y no se sorprende ante nada.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

quethibum said:


> por lo visto en España se usa



Y no sólo en España: en Argentina, y estimo que en otros países, también se entiende y se usa. Lo importante es que sirva para tu contexto y tu época. A mí, en lo personal, me suena bien. Pero también me resulta atractiva la opción "hastiado" aportada más arriba por otros compañeros del Foro.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

quethibum said:


> Estar de vuelta de todo es una frase hecha para decir que alguien ha visto mucho mundo y no se sorprende ante nada.


Sí pero la locución presenta un problema: es coloquial.


----------



## quethibum

Athos de Tracia said:


> Sí pero la locución presenta un problema: es coloquial.


Esa era justamente mi pregunta desde un principio, si "estar de vuelta de todo" es muy coloquial, entonces me conviene un poco menos (la frase por si acaso es lo que dicen en el enlace que copié, no es de mi cosecha ).


----------



## GURB

No pienso que sea propiamente coloquial. La usan muchos escritores en la parte narrativa de sus novelas como se echa de ver en este ejemplo sacado de Entre visillos de Martán Gaite: _ Le debían haber hablado de mí los otros con cierta admiración, lo noté en su deseo de parecerme independiente y avanzado, y también en su tono displicente, de hombre que está *de vuelta de todo*. _Como se ve no tiene nada de coloquial. La puedes usar sin problemas en la frase que nos ocupa de comienzos del siglo XX.


----------



## quethibum

Apunto, gracias GURB


----------



## Athos de Tracia

No quiero parecer tiquismiquis pero sigo sin ver "de vuelta de todo"muy apropiado. 

No solamente por el registro sino porque, además, la locución es de uso relativamente reciente. Cierto es que Carmen Martín Gaite la usó pero su novela es del año 1957 y se caracteriza por su registro coloquial, como todas sus novelas.


----------



## GURB

Echa un vistazo a Corde y Crea y ya verás, aunque te cueste reconocerlo, que su uso no es tan coloquial como dices. En cuanto a Martín Gaite si en los diálogos hay muchas expresiones coloquiales -faltaría más- no así en la parte narrativa.


----------



## swift

@quethibum:

Hay una pregunta que no recuerdo haberte hecho a lo largo de esta ardua faena con que nos has tenido tan entretenidos: ¿en qué plano temporal se ubica el narrador? ¿Es un narrador contemporáneo a los hechos, que vive a principios del XIX? ¿Es un narrador contemporáneo a nosotros como lectores, que nos cuenta la historia hoy, en el siglo XXI? Lo pregunto porque esto también podría aligerar la carga de hacer calzar el vocabulario con la diacronía de la lengua.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

GURB said:


> Echa un vistazo a Corde y Crea y ya verás, aunque te cueste reconocerlo, que su uso no es tan coloquial como dices.


Precisamente por haberlo hecho antes de dar mi opinión, tengo dudas.   Y por lo que indica el DRAE:



> estar alguien de vuelta de algo
> 
> 1. loc. verb. coloq. Esp. Estar desengañado de ello o no tener particular confianza en eso tras una larga experiencia.
> 
> 2. loc. verb. coloq. Esp. Estar de antemano enterado de algo de que se le cree o puede creer ignorante.


----------



## quethibum

swift said:


> ¿en qué plano temporal se ubica el narrador? ¿Es un narrador contemporáneo a los hechos, que vive a principios del XIX? ¿Es un narrador contemporáneo a nosotros como lectores, que nos cuenta la historia hoy, en el siglo XXI?


Esa es una buena pregunta swift, el libro es de este siglo, pero la forma de escribir del autor en francés es más cercana al siglo XIX que al XX. No sé si lo has sentido tú también con algunas de mis preguntas, más de una corresponde a términos o expresiones que el diccionario califica como de poco uso actualmente, y no solo en la parte de los diálogos, sino también en la narración. Y en ninguna parte del texto en francés se usa lenguaje coloquial, ni vocabulario muy reciente, por eso mi afán por encontrar términos que correspondan a una época precisa y mantener el estilo del original.
Por eso mi insistencia también en asegurarme que "estar de vuelta" no sea muy coloquial ni muy moderno, Martín Gayte es del S.XX, debe haber empezado a escribir a mitad de siglo, o sea, después que el periodo de mi historia (que se termina en los años 20 del siglo pasado).


----------

